
JetBrains: user disapproval of monochrome icons - gjvc
https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/IDEA-192025
======
gjvc
so much so that someone created a "Legacy Icon Pack for IntelliJ 2018.2+"

[https://plugins.jetbrains.com/plugin/10777-legacy-icon-
pack-...](https://plugins.jetbrains.com/plugin/10777-legacy-icon-pack-for-
intellij-2018-2-)

